# MMS Download..



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: My Tech Savvy Fails Me.. :sad: I have a Sony Xperia M4 Aqua.. Received a Text from a Friend telling me they sent an MMS Download... No added Link or Highlighted Word to bring up the Download.. Advice / Suggestions Appreciated, Cheers Thanks..:thumb:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Phone your friend to confirm they sent the message. It could be a fake text with a virus attached.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

koala said:


> Phone your friend to confirm they sent the message. It could be a fake text with a virus attached.


:thumb: 10-4 They Sent the Text, They told me the MMS Download was Pictures on something we had talked about earlier in the day...lol..:angel:


----------

